# Ghost mantid



## Morpheus uk (Apr 12, 2008)

Pre sub adult female 1st gen nymph, that was a mouthfull


----------



## darkspeed (Apr 12, 2008)

She is pretty!

Nice shots!


----------



## thesexymantisboy (Jun 14, 2008)

I love the coloring on your mantid. Really atracts the eyes. haha


----------



## Pelle (Jun 15, 2008)

Beautiful photo's!


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jun 15, 2008)

cool,i need a female


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 1, 2008)

Wow, you have a realy good camera!


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 1, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> Wow, you have a realy good camera!


you should see the one from macro junkie....


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 4, 2008)

Or more of mine


----------



## bugzilla (Jul 4, 2008)

Cracking pictures, especially like no2.

What equipment are you using?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 4, 2008)

Just digital cameras, Olympus IR-500 and 300


----------

